# Where can I check a company's market cap?



## ta2693 (12 October 2007)

I used to using etrade to check company's market cap. but found it is very unreliable and often with mistake. I remember YT suggest to check the appendix of Annual report. But It is too time consuming. Is anyone here know a quick and reliable way to check the company's market cap. e.g. ATV


----------



## reece55 (12 October 2007)

*Re: where to check all company's market cap*



ta2693 said:


> I used to using etrade to check company's market cap. but found it is very unreliable and often with mistake. I remember YT suggest to check the appendix of Annual report. But It is too time consuming. Is anyone here know a quick and reliable way to check the company's market cap. e.g. ATV




Go to the entities last Appendix 3B notice....... it contains all relevant securities issued..... Most of the company research quotes only count listed capital, not those escrowed/unlisted.

Cheers


----------

